# Amazon's LotR show - first look



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2021)

It's just a single image, but it looks pretty gorgeous! Show launches 2nd September 2022, with weekly episodes. Filming was done in New Zealand (like the movies) and it's set in the Second Age, years before LotR and The Hobbit.









						‘Lord of the Rings’ Amazon Series Sets Premiere Date, Drops First-Look Image
					

“The Lord of the Rings” series at Amazon officially has a premiere date. The highly-anticipated epic fantasy series will debut on the streamer on Sept. 2, 2022, with new episodes droppi…




					variety.com


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 3, 2021)

Second Age seems to be the ideal time to set something like that; all of the lore with very few restrictions, beyond allowing the Third Age to happen as scripted. Amazon has the money to do it right (is. Not like "The Shannara Chronicles"), with all of the pageantry that it deserves. They'll likely be banking on it being a massive (early GoT level) success.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2021)

It’s the most expensive show ever made, apparently. A lot riding on it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 3, 2021)

Been a bit of an event here. 

  Mostly because they can film etc with few interruptions.









						Here's your first look at Amazon's Lord of the Rings series
					

Filming has wrapped on the billion-dollar Amazon series, and a release date is set for September next year.




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 3, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Been a bit of an event here.
> 
> Mostly because they can film etc with few interruptions.
> 
> ...



Hopefully that will also be a boon for the web series AFK, that should start shooting season 3 soon.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Aug 3, 2021)

That does look lovely. And the aesthetic fits with the LOTR movies.

In late 2021 - 2022, assuming all goes as planned, we'll have The Witcher season 2, House of the Dragon, The Wheel of Time, the Book of Boba Fett, probably the Mandalorian season 3 and Stranger Things season 4, a bunch of MCU TV shows, and this. That's a lot of expensive genre shows competing for people's attention. Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 3, 2021)

Looks like the Two Trees in the background, which would make the city Val(i)mar.

Might be a flashback.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 3, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> Looks like the Two Trees in the background, which would make the city Val(i)mar.
> 
> Might be a flashback.




The show takes place in the Second Age.  Aman is not lost until _late_ in the Age, so there can still be action set there. And if you are going to do that, you need the backstory...


----------



## aco175 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hopefully he is not getting too old to make a cameo, being an elf and all.  I guess they can 'Luke Skywalker' him like in Mandalorian.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 3, 2021)

aco175 said:


> Hopefully he is not getting too old to make a cameo, being an elf and all.  I guess they can 'Luke Skywalker' him like in Mandalorian.
> View attachment 141627



Half of Legolas's scenes in The Hobbit were CGI. I'm sure they could borrow the files.


----------



## Mark Hope (Aug 3, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> Looks like the Two Trees in the background, which would make the city Val(i)mar.
> 
> Might be a flashback.



Definitely the Two Trees, which puts this image back in the First Age (or before it, if you reckon the First Age as starting with the Years of the Sun). I think the city is Tirion, looking west through the Calacirya, though. Either way, it's a gorgeous image and a great tease for what is to come!


----------



## Sacrosanct (Aug 3, 2021)

Amazon spends over a billion for a space flight
People: WTH!  How about paying your employees a living wage!
Amazon spends over a billion for a fantasy show
People:  Ooohhhh.....pretty!

Yeah, I'm just as guilty lol


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 3, 2021)

The second age was almost 3500 years long.  I wonder when during the second age it will be set.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 3, 2021)

Maxperson said:


> The second age was almost 3500 years long.  I wonder when during the second age it will be set.



If they get multiple seasons then they could space them hundreds, or even thousands of years apart and only retain the actors that they really wanted/had to. Lots of points in The Silmarillion that they could use for jumping off points. If I was to guess, two stand out somewhat to me; The Forging of the Rings of Power, and The Fall of Numenor. Both have political intrigue and action, to a greater or lesser degree.


----------



## Rune (Aug 4, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> Amazon spends over a billion for a space flight
> People: WTH!  How about paying your employees a living wage!
> Amazon spends over a billion for a fantasy show
> People:  Ooohhhh.....pretty!
> ...



To be fair, half of that was spent on securing a license.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 4, 2021)

Maxperson said:


> The second age was almost 3500 years long.  I wonder when during the second age it will be set.




I would have to look at the spoilers/leaks again, but I thought I read that a disguised Sauron would not appear in season one, or not until the end, so I think all of season one will be fore Numenor is destroyed, or even corrupted, by Sauron. Maybe season one is the introduction to Numenor and the main characters, season two is the corruption, season two ends with, or season three starts with, the destruction, and the rest of season three, and future seasons, are about the founding of their kingdoms on the mainland?


----------



## Maxperson (Aug 4, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I would have to look at the spoilers/leaks again, but I thought I read that a disguised Sauron would not appear in season one, or not until the end, so I think all of season one will be fore Numenor is destroyed, or even corrupted, by Sauron. Maybe season one is the introduction to Numenor and the main characters, season two is the corruption, season two ends with, or season three starts with, the destruction, and the rest of season three, and future seasons, are about the founding of their kingdoms on the mainland?



Sauron disguised himself more than once, though.  It could also be centered around the forging of the rings of power.


----------



## reelo (Aug 4, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> Looks like the Two Trees in the background, which would make the city Val(i)mar.
> 
> Might be a flashback.



Not Valimar. Tirion. This picture (probably) shows the Calacirya, with the Pelori mountains flanking the hill of Túna and the city of Tirion. The Two Trees seem to be in the background.

The person in the foreground looks like Director Krennic from Rogue One.


----------



## GreyLord (Aug 4, 2021)

I heard rumors they wanted to make it GoT like.  If it has the nudity, adult material, and other items from GoT I don't think it's going to be very LotR like no matter how pretty they make it.

One image is not enough to make a judge of how good or bad it will be, though it may be an indication of how pretty they can make it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 4, 2021)

Amazon being Amazon.









						What's our endgame in giving Hollywood millions of dollars to film here?
					

SATIRE: Kiwis aren't cool with giving multinational corporations taxpayer dollars, unless they're making Frodo movies!




					i.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 6, 2021)

reelo said:


> Not Valimar. Tirion. This picture (probably) shows the Calacirya, with the Pelori mountains flanking the hill of Túna and the city of Tirion. The Two Trees seem to be in the background.



Yes, Tirion makes more sense.

I recently read (on Reddit, uncorroborated, so take it for what it's worth) that the Tolkien estate has relaxed its permissions to allow for the inclusion of First Age stuff.


----------



## Rune (Aug 6, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> Yes, Tirion makes more sense.
> 
> I recently read (on Reddit, uncorroborated, so take it for what it's worth) that the Tolkien estate has relaxed its permissions to allow for the inclusion of First Age stuff.



It would be more accurate to say that Amazon paid the Tolkien Estate half a billion dollars to negotiate a new license, the details of which are as of yet unknown to outside parties. _If_ what we are seeing actually are the Trees while they live*, then that license must include at least a little from the First Age (or, technically, the time before it).

* The Tolkien Professor makes a pretty compelling argument in this video why that might not be true. Even more compelling when folk start analyzing the high-res picture later in the video. A warning: the video is a pretty lengthy conversation.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 6, 2021)

Rune said:


> It would be more accurate to say that Amazon paid the Tolkien Estate half a billion dollars to negotiate a new license, the details of which are as of yet unknown to outside parties. _If_ what we are seeing actually are the Trees while they live*, then that license must include at least a little from the First Age (or, technically, the time before it).
> 
> * The Tolkien Professor makes a pretty compelling argument in this video why that might not be true. Even more compelling when folk start analyzing the high-res picture later in the video. A warning: the video is a pretty lengthy conversation.



The argument - that the Trees are dead and Earendil is looking at the setting sun - is definitely an interesting one.

I have to say that if I were making a series about the Second Age with unlimited funds I'd start with the War of Wrath as backstory, in much the same way as Jackson's LoTR starts with the Last Alliance and have Cate Blanchett narrate.

Have lots of Balrogs, Ancalagon the Black, the breaking of Thangorodrim; Sauron submitting to Eonwe and then balking.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 13, 2021)

Middle Earth could be heading to Middle England.
Lord of the Rings: Amazon moves show to UK from New Zealand


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep I think the government didn't want to pay out so much money.









						Loss of Lord of the Rings a blow for screen industry headed into 'MIQ-induced coma'
					

Border changes called for, to allow industry to capitalise on investment Amazon made in its time here.




					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 $165 million.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Aug 13, 2021)

MarkB said:


> Middle Earth could be heading to Middle England.
> Lord of the Rings: Amazon moves show to UK from New Zealand



It will look like this then.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 13, 2021)

Amazon's 'Lord of the Rings' series gets a premiere date
					

In production since 2017, the show could be the most expensive television series of all time.




					www.wgrz.com


----------



## MarkB (Aug 13, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Amazon's 'Lord of the Rings' series gets a premiere date
> 
> 
> In production since 2017, the show could be the most expensive television series of all time.
> ...



"Access denied."


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 13, 2021)

MarkB said:


> "Access denied."



Sept 2, 2022


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2021)

R_J_K75 said:


> Amazon's 'Lord of the Rings' series gets a premiere date
> 
> 
> In production since 2017, the show could be the most expensive television series of all time.
> ...



The premiere date is literally in the OP.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> The premiere date is literally in the OP.



Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 14, 2021)

More info. 









						Travel may be an issue for Lord of the Rings as actors stayed in NZ over pandemic
					

Actors stayed in New Zealand for more than a year due to pandemic travel restrictions.




					i.stuff.co.nz
				




 Actors haven't seen their families for 18 months and Amazon big wigs couldn't fly in. 

 You can fly film crew in but can't really come and go and MIQ is overloaded.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2021)

The problem is:

This is not going to be a show adapting previously written material.

I have found that it nearly always helps to base your show on a book etc.

A second question: will this even attempt a Tolkien feel?

I mean, while Peter Jackson with a couple of minor exceptions strived for a Tolkien feel in the first trilogy, he just shat rabbit poop all over the second.

If I have to choose between hysterical action + bad CGI on one hand, and boobs and sexposition on the other hand... I'm sorry but I'm going to have to choose the latter.

Neither gives me a proper Tolkien feel, but if I'm going to watch a multi-season fantasy show I much rather have people act as adults than children, if they can't act like saints, like in LOTR...


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2021)

GreyLord said:


> I heard rumors they wanted to make it GoT like. If it has the nudity, adult material, and other items from GoT I don't think it's going to be very LotR like no matter how pretty they make it.



Just wrote a post on this subject.

Can they get sufficiently gifted writers to emulate a proper Tolkien feel?

Over-analyzing individual images might be a fun exercise but will ultimately tell us nothing.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> Amazon spends over a billion for a space flight
> People: WTH! How about paying your employees a living wage!
> Amazon spends over a billion for a fantasy show
> People: Ooohhhh.....pretty!
> ...



I like space flight.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 14, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> More info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new Zealand is out, the UK is in 









						New Zealand Reacts to the ‘Shame’ of Losing Amazon’s ‘Lord of the Rings’ Mega-Series
					

Amazon Studios’ decision to shift production of its untitled “Lord of the Rings” series from New Zealand to the U.K. has left the Kiwi production sector in shock. The country’s film commission went…




					variety.com


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 14, 2021)

trappedslider said:


> new Zealand is out, the UK is in
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Ah seems to be more of the open the border stuff.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 14, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> The problem is:
> 
> This is not going to be a show adapting previously written material.
> 
> I have found that it nearly always helps to base your show on a book etc.




I don't know where you are getting that idea from. The series is set in the 2nd Age on Numenor and will involve characters from the written stories, and eventually Sauron, probably both causing the downfall of Numenor and forging the Rings. How do you see none of this being based on Tolkien's work?


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 14, 2021)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I don't know where you are getting that idea from. The series is set in the 2nd Age on Numenor and will involve characters from the written stories, and eventually Sauron, probably both causing the downfall of Numenor and forging the Rings. How do you see none of this being based on Tolkien's work?



Are you talking about Akallabêth?

Yeah, that's more of a story outline than getting a fully-fledged story to work from.

Sure it's more than nothing, but still, the TV writers don't get story beats, much dialogue, deeper characterization etc from it.

Adapting the Lord of the Rings or Game of Thrones (the book seasons) yielded great results. Adapting the Hobbit or Game of Thrones (the napkin outline seasons)... not so much.

But I don't want to sound pessimistic, so let's call it "cautious optimism"...  Better to expect a little and be pleasantly surprised than expect a lot and be bitterly disappointed!

Cheers


----------



## MarkB (Aug 14, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Are you talking about Akallabêth?
> 
> Yeah, that's more of a story outline than getting a fully-fledged story to work from.
> 
> ...



Sure, but all that proves is that the people who are good at adapting a detailed story are not the same people who are good at crafting a story from scratch based on only a few setting notes. Plenty of people have done well writing original stories set in established settings.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 15, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Just wrote a post on this subject.
> 
> Can they get sufficiently gifted writers to emulate a proper Tolkien feel?
> 
> Over-analyzing individual images might be a fun exercise but will ultimately tell us nothing.



So, a proper Tolkien feel would be a story where for fifteen hours nothing really happens and then we have three minutes of anything of actual importance?

Oh, I know, maybe we'll have songs.  Yay.  Let's all get together for Tolkien karaoke.

I'm so deeply pessimistic about this.  No matter what they do, people will endlessly bitch about how they are not "getting Tolkien".  Not the actual books mind you, but this cult of personality that fans have built in their heads over the years.  This is going to be one long, glorious disaster.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Aug 15, 2021)

Hussar said:


> So, a proper Tolkien feel would be a story where for fifteen hours nothing really happens and then we have three minutes of anything of actual importance?
> 
> Oh, I know, maybe we'll have songs.  Yay.  Let's all get together for Tolkien karaoke.
> 
> I'm so deeply pessimistic about this.  No matter what they do, people will endlessly bitch about how they are not "getting Tolkien".  Not the actual books mind you, but this cult of personality that fans have built in their heads over the years.  This is going to be one long, glorious disaster.



Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?




 This is my position. I don't rate Tolkeins books that highly.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

MarkB said:


> Plenty of people have done well writing original stories set in established settings.



Absolutely. 

But my belief is

Etablished setting ---> original written story ---> tv script​
tends to be superior to

Etablished setting ---> tv script​
So I guess my point still stands.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

Hussar said:


> So, a proper Tolkien feel would be a story where for fifteen hours nothing really happens and then we have three minutes of anything of actual importance?
> 
> Oh, I know, maybe we'll have songs.  Yay.  Let's all get together for Tolkien karaoke.
> 
> I'm so deeply pessimistic about this.  No matter what they do, people will endlessly bitch about how they are not "getting Tolkien".  Not the actual books mind you, but this cult of personality that fans have built in their heads over the years.  This is going to be one long, glorious disaster.



Why do you care? Why be pessimistic if you feel "proper Tolkien feel" equals nothing happening? Why then just not walk away and watch something else?


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> This is my position. I don't rate Tolkeins books that highly.



You're not even spelling his name correctly so that checks out.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?



Yes.

Not that "most people won't care" is a good argument to make a generic fantasy show, with or without tits and dragons. 

I mean, why then shell out, what was it, a quarter of a [Stephen Colbert voice]billion dollars[/Stephen Colbert voice] on a specific IP?


----------



## Hussar (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?



I have to admit, after watching the s***show that has been Star Wars for the past ten years, never minding other properties, I am nowhere near that optimistic.  One can always hope though.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 15, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Why do you care? Why be pessimistic if you feel "proper Tolkien feel" equals nothing happening? Why then just not walk away and watch something else?



Oh, trust me I'm going to.  I'd rather chew glass than watch this show to be honest.  I have absolutely zero interest in it.  Fandom has murdered any joy I used to take in Tolkien.  Now, it's just something to be ignored.  I managed to completely ignore A Song of Fire and Ice for exactly the same reason that this completely turns me off - the fandom.  Listening to endless kvetching about how they did this or that wrong has pretty much soured me on virtually any large production like this.  You fans have won.  You can have it.  Me, I'll be off over here enjoying something else where I don't have to wade through endless poison that makes me want to wash my eyes out with bleach every time it gets talked about.

It's a shame really.  I truly loved Tolkien back in the day.  But, now?  After watching trufans take steaming dumps over every other mainstream property?  No thanks.  I'll pass.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 15, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But my belief is
> 
> ...



I can't say I share that belief, but there's no point in just throwing examples and counter-examples at each other, so let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

Hussar said:


> Oh, trust me I'm going to. I'd rather chew glass than watch this show to be honest. I have absolutely zero interest in it. Fandom has murdered any joy I used to take in Tolkien. Now, it's just something to be ignored. I managed to completely ignore A Song of Fire and Ice for exactly the same reason that this completely turns me off - the fandom. Listening to endless kvetching about how they did this or that wrong has pretty much soured me on virtually any large production like this. You fans have won. You can have it. Me, I'll be off over here enjoying something else where I don't have to wade through endless poison that makes me want to wash my eyes out with bleach every time it gets talked about.
> 
> It's a shame really. I truly loved Tolkien back in the day. But, now? After watching trufans take steaming dumps over every other mainstream property? No thanks. I'll pass.



I honestly believe you need to watch more and read less.

This thread for example.

Cheers


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Aug 15, 2021)

Hussar said:


> I have to admit, after watching the s***show that has been Star Wars for the past ten years, never minding other properties, I am nowhere near that optimistic.  One can always hope though.



I didn't say I was optimistic, I said it would be judged on merit, not Tolkien.

And it's only in the movies that Star Wars has sucked, on TV it's been better than ever.


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 15, 2021)

TV star war great. Even the movies have bright spots so it's mixed.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?



I would think that even among the people who have read "The Hobbit", the trilogy, and "The Silmarillion" (raises hand), a well written and produced show will find favour. There are and will always be those who will complain loudly about the colour of Galadriel's dress and the lack of a certain singing demigod, however, well crafted entertainment, with thought given to the source, is generally well received.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> however, well crafted entertainment, with thought given to the source, is generally well received.



Absolutely. 

However, I think the Star Wars comparison is meant to evoke far more serious issues than the color of Galadriel's dress. Like the entirety of the Hobbits movies...

If the TV show is more like the LOTR movies, except Galadriel is wearing her dress on backwards, I absolutely agree Amazon will be fine.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Aug 15, 2021)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Whilst there will no doubt be hardcore fans who will complain bitterly about it no matter how it is implemented, the vast majority of the target audience have never read Fellowship, never mind Silmarillion, and will judge the show simply on face value: is it entertaining?




I will rate it on the only criterion that matters:

What actors do they cast to play the Two Trees?

I am pulling for Peter Weller for at least one (and maybe both?). That man can underplay any role, and he was born to play a tree.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 15, 2021)

I enjoyed the Hobbit movies. Judging by how much they grossed, I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 15, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> However, I think the Star Wars comparison is meant to evoke far more serious issues than the color of Galadriel's dress. Like the entirety of the Hobbits movies...
> 
> If the TV show is more like the LOTR movies, except Galadriel is wearing her dress on backwards, I absolutely agree Amazon will be fine.



I see your point. With the Hobbit movies there were larger issues. Dragging a nice, little story out with thrown together content. Being able to see seams in costumes and makeup. Filming for high definition using GoPro cameras...


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 15, 2021)

Hussar said:


> This is going to be one long, glorious disaster.




Oh, don't worry. By the end, Sauron will have fulfilled his "Glorious Purpose".


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Aug 15, 2021)

Dioltach said:


> I enjoyed the Hobbit movies. Judging by how much they grossed, I wasn't the only one.




They were definitely more in the "mindless" entertainment category than the LotR movies. Pretty much just like the books. The Hobbit was for kids, the LotR trilogy not so much.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 16, 2021)

Rune said:


> It would be more accurate to say that Amazon paid the Tolkien Estate half a billion dollars to negotiate a new license, the details of which are as of yet unknown to outside parties. _If_ what we are seeing actually are the Trees while they live*, then that license must include at least a little from the First Age (or, technically, the time before it).
> 
> * The Tolkien Professor makes a pretty compelling argument in this video why that might not be true. Even more compelling when folk start analyzing the high-res picture later in the video. A warning: the video is a pretty lengthy conversation.



After watching the video and mulling over the picture for a few days, I think it's quite likely that it portrays the moment the sun was first kindled while still hanging in the darkened boughs of Laurelin. All does not appear well with the Two Trees, and although Telperion seems to shine with a silvery light, a compelling case is made in the video that this is merely a reflection of the light of the sun.

I also agree with most of the commenters in the video that the figure is likely to be Galadriel, wearing a sword and with her hair in a bun. I'm imagining a voiceover stating, "I was there, over six (or seven) thousand years ago, when the Sun first rose in the West." I think this is likely to be the moment that she decides to follow the hosts of the Noldor to middle-earth.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 17, 2021)

Would be awesome if they got Cate to do this, even if they obviously will cast someone younger for the actual role.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 17, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> Would be awesome if they got Cate to do this, even if they obviously will cast someone younger for the actual role.



Or digitally de-age her if It's an occasional part


----------



## Hriston (Aug 17, 2021)

MarkB said:


> Or digitally de-age her if It's an occasional part



I think Galadriel is going to be one of the main characters of the series. The name of the actor that has been cast in the role is Morfydd Clark.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 17, 2021)

Good.

I think deaging sucks. (You need more than a smooth face to naturally act young. For a single talking head, okay, but if the character is moving about? Fuggedaboudit!)


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Aug 17, 2021)

Hriston said:


> After watching the video and mulling over the picture for a few days, I think it's quite likely that it portrays the moment the sun was first kindled while still hanging in the darkened boughs of Laurelin. All does not appear well with the Two Trees, and although Telperion seems to shine with a silvery light, a compelling case is made in the video that this is merely a reflection of the light of the sun.
> 
> I also agree with most of the commenters in the video that the figure is likely to be Galadriel, wearing a sword and with her hair in a bun. I'm imagining a voiceover stating, "I was there, over six (or seven) thousand years ago, when the Sun first rose in the West." I think this is likely to be the moment that she decides to follow the hosts of the Noldor to middle-earth.



I think Galadriel was already in Middle-Earth when the Sun first rose - Fingolfin's host was entering Mithrim. Maybe this is Galadriel after she returns to Aman at the end of the 3rd Age?

It's hard to know how closely any of the show will cleave to the legendarium, though.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 17, 2021)

In some pictures I've found the actress looks like she could pass for a young Cate but, given that Tolkien Elves hit maturity and are then "mature" forever, I'd prefer the original. Cate has a certain magic and range that you can see in both LotR and "Thor: Ragnarok." Stately, but can chew the scenery when required.


----------



## Hriston (Aug 17, 2021)

Sepulchrave II said:


> I think Galadriel was already in Middle-Earth when the Sun first rose - Fingolfin's host was entering Mithrim.



That Galadriel crossed the Helcaraxe with the host of Fingolfin is one version of the story. Another (and later) version is that she and Celeborn/Teleporno sailed to Middle-earth directly from Alqualondë after being on the defending side of the Kinslaying which seems to create some wiggle room regarding where she was when. 

Edit to add: Perhaps she is here returning to Tirion to bid farewell to her father who remains behind to rule the remnant of Noldor. 

On the other hand, if this is meant to represent the Trees before the Darkening, perhaps she is wearing a sword in anticipation of the unrest among the Noldor and has a decision to make as to whether to join in Fëanor’s rebellion, whose words have swayed her.



Sepulchrave II said:


> Maybe this is Galadriel after she returns to Aman at the end of the 3rd Age?
> 
> It's hard to know how closely any of the show will cleave to the legendarium, though.



Agreed!


----------

